# Lookin for ch, ch, ch , ha, ha, ha



## Halloweenatic (Oct 1, 2007)

I really need this sound from friday the 13th. I'm really wanting to scare my kids!! Evil huh? They're old enough, its just funny. So if anyone has it please let me know. Thx!!!!!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

There are numerous threads already on here discussing that sound effect. Search and ye shall find...


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Jason's Theme3 new.mp3


----------



## dwhst9 (Oct 7, 2007)

I think Jason was actually saying Kill, kill, kill....mom, mom, mom. I thought I read this on the official Friday the 13th website.


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

jrzmac said:


> http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Jason's Theme3 new.mp3


Ooops! thats: http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Jason's Theme Ch Ch.mp3


----------

